# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  فتاوى نسائية خاصة

## بنت الامارات

فتاوى نسائية تتعلق بالحيض والنفاس للشيخ بن عثيمين الله يرحمه ..

س: إذا كانت المرأة عادتها الشهرية ثمانية أيام أو سبعة أيام ثم استمرت معها مرة أو مرتين أكثر من ذلك فما الحكم؟ 
جـ: إذا كانت عادة هذه المرأة ستة أيام أو سبعة ثم طالت هذه المدة وصارت ثمانية أو تسعة أو عشرة أو أحد عشر يوماً فإنها تبقى لا تصلي حتى تطهر وذلك لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم لم يحد حدًّا معيناً في الحيض وقد قال الله تعالى: {ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى} فمتى كان هذا الدم باقياً فإن المرأة على حالها حتى تطهر وتغتسل ثم تصلي، فإذا جاءها في الشهر الثاني ناقصاً عن ذلك فإنها تغتسل إذا طهرت وإن لم يكن على المدة السابقة، والمهم أن المرأة متى كان الحيض معها موجوداً فإنها لا تصلي سواء كان الحيض موافقاً للعادة السابقة، أو زائداً عنها، أو ناقصاً، وإذا طهرت تصلي. 


س : المرأة النفساء هل تجلس أربعين يوماً لا تصلي ولا تصوم أم أن العبرة بانقطاع الدم عنها، فمتى انقطع تطهرت وصلت؟ وما هي أقل مدة للطهر؟ 
جـ: النفساء ليس لها وقت محدود بل متى كان الدم موجوداً جلست لم تصل ولم تصم ولم يجامعها زوجها، وإذا رأت الطهر ولو قبل الأربعين ولو لم تجلس إلا عشرة أيام أو خمسة أيام فإنها تصلي وتصوم ويجامعها زوجها ولا حرج في ذلك. والمهم أن النفاس أمر محسوس تتعلق الأحكام بوجوده أو عدمه، فمتى كان موجوداً ثبتت أحكامه، ومتى تطهرت منه تخلت من أحكامه، لكن لو زاد على الستين يوماً فإنها تكون مستحاضة تجلس ما وافق عادة حيضها فقط ثم تغتسل وتصلي. 


س : إذا طهرت الحائض أو النفساء قبل الفجر ولم تغتسل إلا بعد الفجر هل يصح صومها أم لا؟ 
جـ: نعم، يصح صوم المرأة الحائض إذا طهرت قبل الفجر ولم تغتسل إلا بعد طلوع الفجر، وكذلك النفساء لأنها حينئذ من أهل الصوم، وهي شبيهة بمن عليه جنابة إذا طلع الفجر وهو جُنب فإن صومه يصح لقوله تعالى: {فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر}، وإذا أذن الله تعالى بالجماع إلى أن يتبين الفجر لزم من ذلك أن لا يكون الاغتسال إلا بعد طلوع الفجر، ولحديث عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ «أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم كان يصبح جنباً من جماع أهله وهو صائم»، أي أنه ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ لا يغتسل عن الجنابة إلا بعد طلوع الصبح


س : أحياناً ترى المرأة أثراً يسيراً للدم أو نقطاً قليلة جداً متفرقة على ساعات اليوم، مرة تراه وقت العادة وهي لم تنزل، ومرة تراه في غير وقت العادة، فما حكم صيامها في كلتا الحالتين؟ 
جـ: سبق الجواب على مثل هذا السؤال قريباً، لكن بقي أنه إذا كانت هذه النقط في أيام العادة وهي تعتبره من الحيض الذي تعرفه فإنه يكون حيضاً. 


س : إذا طهرت الحائض أو النفساء وقت العصر هل تلزمها صلاة الظهر مع العصر أم لا يلزمها سوى العصر فقط؟ 
جـ: القول الراجح في هذه المسألة أنه لا يلزمها إلا العصر فقط، لأنه لا دليل على وجوب صلاة الظهر، والأصل براءة الذمة، ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «من أدرك ركعة من العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك العصر»، ولم يذكر أنه أدرك الظهر، ولو كان الظهر واجباً لبيّنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، ولأن المرأة لو حاضت بعد دخول وقت الظهر لم يلزمها إلا قضاء صلاة الظهر دون صلاة العصر مع أن الظهر تجمع إلى العصر، ولا فرق بينها وبين الصورة التي وقع السؤال عنها، وعلى هذا يكون القول الراجح أنه لا يلزمها إلا صلاة العصر فقط لدلالة النص والقياس عليها. وكذلك الشأن فيما لو طهرت قبل خروج وقت العشاء فإنه لا يلزمها إلا صلاة العشاء، ولا تلزمها صلاة المغرب. 

س : بعض النساء اللاتي يجهضن لا يخلو الحال: إمَّا أن تجهض المرأة قبل تخلُّق الجنين، وإما أن تجهض بعد تخلقه وظهور التخطيط فيه، فما حكم صيامها ذلك اليوم الذي أجهضت فيه وصيام الأيام التي ترى فيها الدم؟ 
جـ: إذا كان الجنين لم يُخلَّق فإن دمها هذا ليس دم نفاس، وعلى هذا فإنها تصوم وتصلي وصيامها صحيح، وإذا كان الجنين قد خُلّق فإن الدم دم نفاس لا يحل لها أن تصلي فيه، ولا أن تصوم، والقاعدة في هذه المسألة أو الضابط فيها أنه إذا كان الجنين قد خلق فالدم دم نفاس، وإذا لم يخلّق فليس الدم دم نفاس، وإذا كان الدم دم نفاس فإنه يحرم عليها ما يحرم على النفساء، وإذا كان غير دم النفاس فإنه لا يحرم عليها ذلك. 


نكتفي بهذا القدر ونكمل إن شاء الله تعالى المرة القادمة ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## أم أحمد

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

موضوع مفيد وبالذات إنه رمضان على الأبواب

----------


## *أم اسمـــا*

والله افدتيني أختي درة الإمارات

جزاك الله الخير ما علمنا منع ومالم نعلم

----------


## ¨°o.O الدلوعـه O.o°¨

أختي بنت الإمارات ..
جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..

----------


## بنت الامارات

جزاكم الله خير على الرد ..

والآن سنكمل الفتاوى ..

س: ما حكم تأخير قضاء الصوم إلى ما بعد رمضان القادم .

ج : من أفطر في رمضان لسفر أو مرض أو نحو ذلك فعليه أن يقضي قبل رمضان القادم ما بين الرمضانين محل سعة من ربنا عز وجل فإن أخره إلى ما بعد رمضان القادم فإنه يجب عليه القضاء ويلزمه مع القضاء إطعام مسكين عن كل يوم حيث أفتى به جماعة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والإطعام نصف صاع من قوت البلد وهو كيلو ونصف الكيلو تقريباً من تمر أو أُرز أو غير ذلك . أما إن قضى قبل رمضان القادم فلا إطعام عليه . 

س : منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً كان بلوغي من خلال امارات البلوغ المعروفة غير إنني في السنة الأولى من بلوغي أدركت رمضان ولم أصمه فهل يلزمني الآن قضاءُه ؟ وهل يلزمني زيادة على القضاء كفارة ؟

ج : يلزمك القضاء لذلك الشهر الذي لم تصوميه مع التوبة والاستغفار وعليك مع ذلك إطعام مسكين لكل يوم مقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد من التمر أو الأرز أو غيرهما إذا كنت تستطيعين . أما إن كنتِ فقيرة لا تستطيعين فلا شئ عليكِ سوى الصيام 

س: ماذا على الحامل أو المرضع إذا أفطرتا في رمضان ؟ وماذا يكفي إطعامه من الأرز ؟

ج : لا يحل للحامل أو المرضع أن تفطر في نهار رمضان إلا لعذر فإن أفطرتا لعذر وجب عليهما قضاء الصوم لقوله تعالى في المريض : { وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ } . [ البقرة : 184 ] وهما بمعنى المريض وإن كان عذرهما الخوف على المولود فعليهما مع القضاء إطعام مسكين لكل يوم من البر أو الأرز أو التمر أو غيرها من قوت الآدميين وقال بعض العلماء ليس عليهما سوى القضاء على كل حال لأنه ليس في إيجاب الإطعام دليل من الكتاب والسنة والأصل براءة الذمة حتى يقوم الدليل على شغلها وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وهو قوي .

س: إمرأة وضعت في رمضان ولم تقض بعد رمضان لخوفها على رضيعها ثم حملت وأنجبت في رمضان القادم هل يجوز لها أن توزع نقوداً بدل الصوم ؟

ج : الواجب على هذه المرأة أن تصوم بدل الأيام التي أفطرتها ولو بعد رمضان الثاني لأنها إنما تركت القضاء بين الأول والثاني لعذر ولا أدري هل يشق عليها أن تقضي في زمن الشتاء يوماً بعد يوم وإن كانت ترضع فإن الله يقويها على أن تقضي رمضان الثاني فإن لم يحصل لها فلا حرج عليها أن تؤخره إلى رمضان الثاني .

----------


## عجيد الريم

السلام عليكم ....

مشكوووووووووووووره اختي على هالفتاوي وماقصرتي ...

وربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج الى يوم الدين ...

اختج::عجيد الريم ...

----------


## صدى حنيني

يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية ..

----------


## ضي القمر

*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


جوزيت خير الجزاء أخيه على هذه الفتاوي 

نتمنى ان كان لديك المزيد فلا تبخلي علينا


:22 (21):*

----------


## ظبية بوظبي

يزااااااج الله الــــــــــــــــــــــــف خيــــــــــــــــــر

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتج قولي آمييييييييييييييييين

----------


## منى الحمادي

جزاجالله خير اختي الغالية

----------


## دعاني الشوق

بورك مسعاك أخيتي

----------


## دعاني الشوق

بورك مسعاك أخيتي

----------


## غـــلا الروح

يزااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## عــــواشــــي

يزاج الله كل خير 

^_^

----------


## قمر بوظبي

تسلمين خويتي عللى هاي الفتاوى 

وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج 


بس حبيت اسال منو يلي افتى هاي الفتاوي ؟؟

لا يروح فكرج لبعيد 

مجرد سؤال ؟؟

----------


## غزال الدماني

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Romanove

بارك الله فيج ختيه

وجعله الرحمن في ميزان حسناتج .. آااامين

----------


## وردية الخد

س : منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً كان بلوغي من خلال امارات البلوغ المعروفة غير إنني في السنة الأولى من بلوغي أدركت رمضان ولم أصمه فهل يلزمني الآن قضاءُه ؟ وهل يلزمني زيادة على القضاء كفارة ؟

ج : يلزمك القضاء لذلك الشهر الذي لم تصوميه مع التوبة والاستغفار وعليك مع ذلك إطعام مسكين لكل يوم مقداره نصف صاع من قوت البلد من التمر أو الأرز أو غيرهما إذا كنت تستطيعين . أما إن كنتِ فقيرة لا تستطيعين فلا شئ عليكِ سوى الصيام 


اختي بغيت اسئلج شي
انا قبل فترة جفت بعد هالسؤال ابكتاب وجفتهم كاتبين بس يباله انصوم اللي علينا 
ف لو ما عليج امر ابي اعرف اي وحدة صح
؟؟؟

----------


## azaf2000

جزاك الله خير

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير ..

----------

